
How Kimberly Clark hacked Redshift optimization saving over $250k - yanivleven
https://www.tableau.com/about/blog/2018/2/how-kimberly-clark-saved-250k-platform-powered-tableau-amazon-redshift-and-panoply
======
Johnc314
what can you optimize on Redshift? I mean you still need to define data type,
schema distribution key...So its still be a pain in the ass.

~~~
scapecast
What’s the PIA you’re referring to?

~~~
Johnc314
well before we used Panoply we used Redshift.

And it was a pain it didn't scale, changing data types was a bitch, even the
amount of GB stored was sometimes off. I mean, today we use Panoply so it
offsets a lot of the crap that goes into maintaining Redshift.

But I think that Redshift is just not good enough today and without Panoply
its close to impossible to have real scale on it.

~~~
yanivleven
John Im not sure I understand your first comment, using Panoply you dont need
to do any of that and with Panoply's automation they were able to optimize and
save all that time and money

